# Preserving un-treaded lumber outdoors



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2018)

I built a fence aling the front of our property. I used locust post for a more rustic look. Also I went with untreated, rough cut true 1x6 boards. Turned out pretty well, I placed post every 6 foot and weaved the boards between post and alternated each one 4 high. I have heard use burnt motor oil, diesel fuel but seems one might get into a little trouble spraying that. Not decided if we wan't to paint it or not as the rough wood looks pretty good. What have y'all used with sucess?


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 2, 2018)

Spray it with Thompson's or similar with a garden sprayer. About the same as diesel.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2018)

I've used Behr deck stain with good results,,,,definitely wouldn't recommend Behr paint,,,,


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2018)

I've been using Cabot Timber Oil. It's worked great!


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 2, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> I've been using Cabot Timber Oil. It's worked great!



Is that the black tar/paint stuff?  That's what I have all over my fence.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 2, 2018)

On log houses, we use to mix 5 gal diesel fuel, 2 gal of used motor oil, and 1 gal on transmission fluid.  The transmission fluid gave it a red tint.  We would spray it out of a pump up hand sprayer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Is that the black tar/paint stuff?  That's what I have all over my fence.



No, it's a colored oil. I used the natural color and it darkens it some but not much. They offer several colors I think.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 2, 2018)

50/50 diesel and used motor oil


----------



## tucker80 (Apr 2, 2018)

^^^ this. Diesel oil will make it black. What I've always used anyway. 50/50 with off road


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 2, 2018)

wait for a hot day and saturate it with used motor oil. When it's hot the wood will soak it in better and will make for a very long lasting finish. We have a couple plywood dog boxes we did this way and they are in great shape several years later.


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 3, 2018)

What's wrong with barn paint.  There are 100 year old barns all over.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 3, 2018)

I have used some cheap black fence stain from Tractor Supply.

The online reviews were not great but I tried it anyway. Still looks good 4 years later.


----------



## bany (Apr 3, 2018)

What wood did you use? Hemlock or yellow pine I hope. Those will hold up a long time and you could treat or color them way down the road.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2018)

bany said:


> What wood did you use? Hemlock or yellow pine I hope. Those will hold up a long time and you could treat or color them way down the road.


Yellow pine


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 3, 2018)

The used motor oil will work, but it's a hazardous material, and I'm wondering if you ever go to sell the house will it cause an issue.

I've seen an oil pit where maintenance on trucks was done stop a multi-million dollar land deal.

I don't know and not saying it will but it's something to thing about, unless someone has a definitive answer.


----------



## bany (Apr 4, 2018)

An oil base stain.
If you use motor oil or the like I believe that you’ll be stuck with it. ie other products aren’t going to work any longer. Which may be fine for you. If mama wants a colored fence later?
TWP may be the best clear protection if you want weathered. 
You’ll have to clean it if you go with a transparent or semi-trans. To get that pretty color you may pick out. Olympic, Sherwin, Cabot aren’t bad products. 
There are a few black lacquer/asphalt products.
Just protect the ground if you use oil.
Seal the ends the best you can.


----------



## rospaw (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm a 50% diesel with either 50% new hyd oil or motor oil for a honey color stain or 50% used diesel motor oil for a blackish color. If you want the reddish color use 50% trans fluid. 

Older fellow down the street with a mile plus of fence uses 
2 part roofing tar, 5 parts diesel, 5 parts hydraulic oil. He mixes the tar and diesel first until all the tar is broke down. Best on a hot day. Then he adds the hydro and mixes well. He sprays it out of a 100 gallon tank with a high pressure fuel pump that he modified for this purpose. Uses what i believe is  reg backpak sprayer wand on a longer hose. Doesn't have to weedeat around the fence for many months.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm telling you, just get some Behr stain, I can get a pic when we get rid of the snow, I happen to have used a red tint,,,, has lasted about 4 years, had my boy redo it last year,but don't ever use Behr paint or primer, really junk, ask me how I know,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd go with your first thought.

If you are not on a water shed, spray away.
If you are, just make sure it don't contact the ground.
You can get away with a little as long as you are careful 
not to thumb your nose at the county. 

Any petroleum product will work. Waste oil, transmission 
fluid, whatever.

My Granddaddy used kerosene to thin. (it was cheap then)

Diesel will work just as good.

PS.. Any additions or whatever that can be removed and put back,
put your mix in a 55 gallon drum and dip it. If to long, let
it go a few hours then flip it.

There are still a lot on the old farm my Granddaddy did
this way that are still hard as a rock 70+ years later.

He used a lot of Cedar for post too. I don't even think he treated them.


----------

